# cpt code 17250



## Jan314 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, I have a physician who want's to use 17250 with a 52 modifier to stop bleeding during a circumcision by using silver nitrate sticks.  

According to the coders desk reference, it states that his is to destroy a form of exuberant or excessive healing tissue known as granulation...

My understanding is that this is not the code to use and that the nitrate is incidental.  I appreciate your input on this before I go to the physician.

Thank you!   Alba


----------



## mceisele (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Alba, 
I agree with you that the AgNO3 stick should not be separately reportable with 17250 in this case. CPT Pg 71 para 4 on Involvement of nerves, blood vessels etc, states that "The repair of these associated wounds is included in the primary procedure unless it qualifies as a complex repair, in which case modifier 59 applies."
Exploration for postoperative hemorrhage is reported with 35800-60; (in cases of return to the OR.)
Hope this helps 
Celeste


----------



## csterling (Jan 18, 2013)

We bill 17250 when we cauterize an umbilical granuloma.  We add a modifier 25 to the ov and link the granuloma diagnosis to the 17250 to show they are separate services.


----------



## Jan314 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you both...we have used the 17250 for the umbilical granuloma as you stated with the 25 no problem.  I did't feel it's appropriate to use it for what the physician wants to use it...to stop bleeding which is part of the procedure.  Again my thanks!


----------

